# NEW FRIDAY NIGHT KICKBACK SPOT AT TOM'S BURGERS ON ALONDRA & AVALON



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FRIDAY NIGHT APRIL 20TH @ 7:00 P.M., ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TO COME DOWN TO TOM'S BURGERS ON ALONDRA AND AVALON AND KICKBACK AND ENJOY THE GREAT FOOD AT VERY REASONABLE PRICES, THE OWNER IS OK WITH US THERE SO THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEMS, SO IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO THIS FRIDAY DUST OFF THE RIDE GRAB THE FAMILY AND COME DOWN AND JOIN US AT THIS FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Well. Said this was Hugo's alitas spot. R I p Hugo


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like plenty of parking  (just looking at map)


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> looks like plenty of parking  (just looking at map)


Good parking spot


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's all get together


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

T T T


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT


WHAT'S GOOD DEDICATION C.C..


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT APRIL 20TH @ 7:00 P.M., ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TO COME DOWN TO TOM'S BURGERS ON ALONDRA AND AVALON AND KICKBACK AND ENJOY THE GREAT FOOD AT VERY REASONABLE PRICES, THE OWNER IS OK WITH US THERE SO THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEMS, SO IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO THIS FRIDAY DUST OFF THE RIDE GRAB THE FAMILY AND COME DOWN AND JOIN US AT THIS FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT.


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


>


THANKS FERNANDO:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Tight going to have to check it out......ttt......


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROAD KING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB ROLLING OUT THERE TO SUPORT.....:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

We will see you all there


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:run:


68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT APRIL 20TH @ 7:00 P.M., ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TO COME DOWN TO TOM'S BURGERS ON ALONDRA AND AVALON AND KICKBACK AND ENJOY THE GREAT FOOD AT VERY REASONABLE PRICES, THE OWNER IS OK WITH US THERE SO THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEMS, SO IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO THIS FRIDAY DUST OFF THE RIDE GRAB THE FAMILY AND COME DOWN AND JOIN US AT THIS FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

R53chev said:


> :run:


What's up Carlos


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

wut up Southbound


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

delinquint 61 said:


> wut up Southbound


What's up delinquents


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

IT'S GOING DOWN TOMORROW AT 7:00 P.M., THEY HAVE SOME BOMB ASS SPECIALS ON THE WINDOWS, YOU GOTTA CHECK THEM OUT:nicoderm:, SO COME HUNGRY AND BRING THE FAMILY AND OR FRIENDS, TIOS, PRIMOS, NINOS, ETC...EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED TO COME DOWN.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

delinquint 61 said:


> wut up Southbound


WHAT'S CRACKING LOU, ARE THE DELINQUENTZ GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T!


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*TTT FOR THE NEW SPOT 
*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

See you all tonight


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> See you all tonight



:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> See you all tonight





68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> :thumbsup:



*What's up My 'Bound Brothers!! 
I think It's going down tonite!*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *What's up My 'Bound Brothers!!
> I think It's going down tonite!*




OH YEAH!!!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WHAT'S CRACKING LOU, ARE THE DELINQUENTZ GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT?


i am atleast. wanna suport the new spot an get a burger TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a. Great time. Back to the top


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT MILLENIUM,OURSTYLE,DELINQUENTZ,LA GENTE,WESTSIDE FAMILIA,ROAD KINGS,WESTBOUND,EMOTIONS,ROADKINGS,MANIACOS,TRACK LIFE,ILLUSTRIOUS,FOREVER CLOWNIN,BARRIO TIMES I APOLOGIZE IF I FORGOT ANYONE ,THANK YOU ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME THE MANAGER OF TOMS THANKS YOU ALL LETS DO IT AGAIN SOON :thumbsup:*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

I TALKED TO THE OWNER OF THE PLACE TODAY AND THEY WHERE HAPPY TO SEE US ALL THERE . WE WILL SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE SOON


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a good ass double bacon avacodo burger,and a even better time seeing that good turn out. good lookin out
SOUTHBOUND C.C. finding the new spot


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

delinquint 61 said:


> Had a good ass double bacon avacodo burger,and a even better time seeing that good turn out. good lookin out
> SOUTHBOUND C.C. finding the new spot


LET'S DO IT NEXT MONTH


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:it was a gooood night lest's do it next month!!!!


TRU BLU 77 said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT MILLENIUM,OURSTYLE,DELINQUENTZ,LA GENTE,WESTSIDE FAMILIA,ROAD KINGS,WESTBOUND,EMOTIONS,ROADKINGS,MANIACOS,TRACK LIFE,ILLUSTRIOUS,FOREVER CLOWNIN,BARRIO TIMES I APOLOGIZE IF I FORGOT ANYONE ,THANK YOU ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME THE MANAGER OF TOMS THANKS YOU ALL LETS DO IT AGAIN SOON :thumbsup:*


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

:420:...Post Pics !!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Smok1e420 said:


> :420:...Post Pics !!!


THAT WOULD BEEN NICE, HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WILL!:worship:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

delinquint 61 said:


> Had a good ass double bacon avacodo burger,and a even better time seeing that good turn out. good lookin out
> SOUTHBOUND C.C. finding the new spot


I TOLD YOU THEY HAVE GOOD FOOD!:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> LET'S DO IT NEXT MONTH





THATSWHATIMTALKINBOUT!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> THATSWHATIMTALKINBOUT!!!


EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T!!!!:guns:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND CC HAD A GOOD TIME ALSO... THE AMBIENT WAS GOOD AND SO WAS THE FOOD (CHILLI CHEESES FRIES) CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE SOUTHBOUND..... TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

big_JR said:


> WESTBOUND CC HAD A GOOD TIME ALSO... THE AMBIENT WAS GOOD AND SO WAS THE FOOD (CHILLI CHEESES FRIES) CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE SOUTHBOUND..... TTMFT


YEEA!:biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


AAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> AAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY[/WHAT UP FERNANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO]


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the invite Southbound, its a good spot and hopefully u guys can keep it going. U have our support. U know wuts up. Also it was good kicking it with all our lowrider bruthas that where there. See u at the next one fashow!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN...NEXT DATE IS MAY 18TH...LET'S DO THIS!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN...NEXT DATE IS MAY 18TH...LET'S DO THIS!!!!:thumbsup:


Let's do it


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE .....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROADKING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE .....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


See you there


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

B T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET ON 18 TH


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

will there a cruise tonite??


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> will there a cruise tonite??


Think everyone in the area might be going to Spires in Carson.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

IT'S GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY NIGHT EVERYONE SO COME DOWN AND HAVE A BITE TO EAT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT!:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> DON'T FORGET ON 18 TH


What day is the next one? :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> What day is the next one? :biggrin:


I THINK IT'S ON THE 18TH


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

EVERYONE ON HERE THAT WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THIS FREE OF CHARGE EVENT IS WELCOMED TO DO SO...JUST A REAL IMPORTANT AND QUICK REMINDER HERE, LAST TIME THE COPS HAD US LEAVE BECAUSE OF ALL THE UNSAFE BEHAVIOR THAT WAS GOING ON IN THE STREET, (THREE WHEELING, DOING BURNOUTS, AND UNSAFELY BLOCKING ONCOMING TRAFFIC AND ETC.). THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR COOPERATION IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> EVERYONE ON HERE THAT WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THIS FREE OF CHARGE EVENT IS WELCOMED TO DO SO...JUST A REAL IMPORTANT AND QUICK REMINDER HERE, LAST TIME THE COPS HAD US LEAVE BECAUSE OF ALL THE UNSAFE BEHAVIOR THAT WAS GOING ON IN THE STREET, (THREE WHEELING, DOING BURNOUTS, AND UNSAFELY BLOCKING ONCOMING TRAFFIC AND ETC.). THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR COOPERATION IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


BURNOUTS:thumbsdown:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cool


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Back to the top


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SEE U GUYS TOMORROW AND I'LL TAKE MY APPETITE SO I CAN TRY A DOUBLE BACON CHEESEBURGER WITH CHILI CHEESE FRIES NO ONIONS PLEASE AND NO SODA.........CUS I'M ON A DIET........LMAO :rofl:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> EVERYONE ON HERE THAT WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THIS FREE OF CHARGE EVENT IS WELCOMED TO DO SO...JUST A REAL IMPORTANT AND QUICK REMINDER HERE, LAST TIME THE COPS HAD US LEAVE BECAUSE OF ALL THE UNSAFE BEHAVIOR THAT WAS GOING ON IN THE STREET, (THREE WHEELING, DOING BURNOUTS, AND UNSAFELY BLOCKING ONCOMING TRAFFIC AND ETC.). THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR COOPERATION IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


I'M SO GLAD MY CAR DOESNT BURN RUBBER......:facepalm:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

will you guys be there tomorrow night 5/18/12? and what time?
*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

westside66 said:


> SEE U GUYS TOMORROW AND I'LL TAKE MY APPETITE SO I CAN TRY A DOUBLE BACON CHEESEBURGER WITH CHILI CHEESE FRIES NO ONIONS PLEASE AND NO SODA.........CUS I'M ON A DIET........LMAO :rofl:



:thumbsup: I LIKE THIS DIET A LOT!:roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> will you guys be there tomorrow night 5/18/12? and what time?
> *TTT :thumbsup:*


:yes: @ 7:00 P.M.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

T G I F


----------



## 19chevybelair54 (May 10, 2012)

*Its going down tonight..... *


----------



## 19chevybelair54 (May 10, 2012)

*Since you are on a diet I think you can get a diet coke..........*



westside66 said:


> SEE U GUYS TOMORROW AND I'LL TAKE MY APPETITE SO I CAN TRY A DOUBLE BACON CHEESEBURGER WITH CHILI CHEESE FRIES NO ONIONS PLEASE AND NO SODA.........CUS I'M ON A DIET........LMAO :rofl:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

LET'S DO THIS MAAANNNNN!!:rimshot::h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> LET'S DO THIS MAAANNNNN!!:rimshot::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

Let's get this place krakin! WESTBOUND C.C on the way


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a good time out there


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

HAD A GREAT TIME. THANK'S EVERY ONE OUT THERE . THIS IS EVERY ONES SPOT AND WE ARE ALL WELCOMED THERE .


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> Had a good time out there


VERY NICE CAR:thumbsup:


----------



## 19chevybelair54 (May 10, 2012)

had a great time ..... cant wait to do this again next month !!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> BACK T T T


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

EVERY 3rd FRIDAY OF THE MONTH 7:00 PM


----------



## 19chevybelair54 (May 10, 2012)

_*Going down Friday June 15th from 7PM-*_


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

19chevybelair54 said:


> _*Going down Friday June 15th from 7PM-*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## 19chevybelair54 (May 10, 2012)

*TAKE THIS BACK TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

19chevybelair54 said:


> *TAKE THIS BACK TO THE TOP*


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 7:30 AVALON & ALONDRA


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

to the top!!! Will try to make it.:sprint:BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> THIS FRIDAY 7:30 AVALON & ALONDRA


OHHHH YEAHHH!!!


DON'T HAVE ANYTHING CRACKING TOMORROW NIGHT...COME ON DOWN AND KICK IT!!!:rimshot:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

SEE U GUYS THERE. WESTBOUND CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## irresistible (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT, will be there


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

To tha top.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

big_JR said:


> To tha top.


WHAT'S BIG JR, WE'LL SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GREAT TIME GOOD PEOPLE THANK'S EVERYONE:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

3rd FRIDAY 7:30 GOOD FOOD , GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

WHAT'S UP BIG LOUU....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*Tom's Super Burgers 555 E Alondra Boulevard, Gardena, CA*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *Tom's Super Burgers 555 E Alondra Boulevard, Gardena, CA*


thanks fernando


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

BUMP BUMP!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

big_JR said:


> BUMP BUMP!


:wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Right down the street from my friends at Gardena Battery.....:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Right down the street from my friends at Gardena Battery.....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY LET'S HAVE A GREAT BURGER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS .


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:drama:READY FREDDIE!:drama::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> :drama:READY FREDDIE!:drama::run:


LET'S ROLLLLLLLL:run:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

shooby do bop... do wah ditty:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> shooby do bop... do wah ditty:biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP...BUMP...BUMP!!!:rimshot:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP...BUMP...BUMP!!!:rimshot: BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> BUMP...BUMP...BUMP!!!:rimshot: BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


ooooo you shit BUMP'S


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

IT'S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!! AVALON AND ALONDRA, TOMS BURGERS, WHERE THE CHILI CHEESE FRIES ARE EXTRA CHEESY.:biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> IT'S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!! AVALON AND ALONDRA, TOMS BURGERS, WHERE THE CHILI CHEESE FRIES ARE EXTRA CHEESY.:biggrin:






YAESSHIRR!!!


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> IT'S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!! AVALON AND ALONDRA, TOMS BURGERS, WHERE THE CHILI CHEESE FRIES ARE EXTRA CHEESY.:biggrin:


Hmm... Is that right????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a good time kicking it yesterday


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

bacon burger combo


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR GOING LET'S KEEP THIS SPOT GOING:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY LETS DO THIS


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> THIS FRIDAY LETS DO THIS





AAAAAAAIGHT!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY AVALON & ALONDRA WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

See you out there and if David from westside familia wins its fixed lol jp


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

YEEAA!:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MI 71 said:


> See you out there and if David from westside familia wins its fixed lol jp




COOL...SEE YOU THERE BRO.:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK UP TOP!!


----------



## irresistible (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

View attachment 527242


*TONITE IS THE NIGHT!!!!!*

(Is that Captain in the background:rofl


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> View attachment 527242
> 
> 
> *TONITE IS THE NIGHT!!!!!*
> ...


LOOKS LIKE HIM:roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S HAD A GOOD TIME...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROADKING'S HAD A GOOD TIME...:thumbsup:


THANKS VIC WE ARE JUST TRYING GET EVERY ONE TOGETHER AND HAVE FUN


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT LOU...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT LOU...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

3rd FRIDAY OF THE MONTH SE YOU ALL THERE . GOOD PLACE TO KICK BACK AT.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

QUE ONDA LOUU....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

nada vic where is your spot at 190 th?


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

WESTERN AN 190th RIGHT OFF 405Fwy...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> WESTERN AN 190th RIGHT OFF 405Fwy...:thumbsup:[/QUOTE THIS FRIDAY


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT...AIN'T DOING NOTHING TOMORROW, COME DOWN AND KICK IT AND ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND GOOD COMPANY!!!:yes:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT...AIN'T DOING NOTHING TOMORROW, COME DOWN AND KICK IT AND ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND GOOD COMPANY!!!:yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------

